

Snowden picked up hacking skills in India - hepha1979
http://www.zdnet.com/in/snowden-picked-up-hacking-skills-in-india-7000023909/

======
radoslawc
Is it me, or article suggests that Snowden learned "hacking skills" on 4 day
java programming and ethical hacking course, which skills then he used to
obtain classified information form one of most technologically advanced three
letter agency?

~~~
olefoo
It's certainly good marketing for the outfit offering the course!

And it's not exactly verifiable now is it?

